

How many seconds does your website have to capture user attention? - fab1an
http://blog.eyequant.com/2013/04/08/how-many-seconds-does-your-website-have-to-capture-user-attention/

======
davidandgoliath
The real question to ask's oneself is why even bother attempting to 'capture'
users. The real users you should be pursuing are the ones that are seeking the
solution your site/product/$gadget offers and those are the ones willing to
put in the time to resolve it. I want a loyal clientbase, not those ready to
abandon their attention & my service at the next corner.

I'm not entirely against capturing as many users as feasible, but having 'been
around the block', I'm of the understanding that they're the sort that'll
inevitably abandon your service either way leaving you with a vapid userbase
that's a distraction from your core users/clients. Quality > quantity applies.
I too admit that if I can net 100x the amount of users inevitably a larger %
might stick around, vs. netting 1/10th the userbase and still losing roughly
the same amount to attrition.

Note: I didn't actually read the article as the site didn't capture my
attention.

------
mortenlarsen
For some reason, I only read the first few sentences.

~~~
thetrumanshow
Its because of the way they phrased the title. It made you look for a quick
answer, which they didn't give up front, and the article seemed texty. So...

~~~
ALee
It's quite ironic actually if you think about it.

------
trent_91
Something they didn't touch one (surprisingly!) is the F-pattern of eye
movement: [http://www.nngroup.com/articles/f-shaped-pattern-reading-
web...](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/f-shaped-pattern-reading-web-content/)

In summary, research shows that the eye follows an F-shape on your website,
and that's the sort of thing you should optimize for if you want to grab
eyeballs quickly.

------
chris_mahan
One. If you don't deliver some valuable content in one second. it's faster for
the user to click back and click the next search result.

